# Weird Bowl - How to



## pburri (Jan 17, 2014)

OK here goes for anyone interested in how to do a Stephen Hogbin bowl. (I can't find a good description on his web site.)

I am attaching some pics.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks straightforward enough, just have to keep the sides of the original bowl nice and even.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you dowel the two halves?


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Very clearly demonstrated, thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If you cut the bowl along the long grain dowels wouldn't be necessary. Not sure what would happen if you cut it through the short grain. Typically end grain to end grain joints don't bond very well but since the wood would all move in the same direction it might not be too bad. Side grain to side grain would be much safer. You have to flatten both sides by dragging it on sandpaper taped to a flat surface to get a really good joint. This is directly from Stephen Hogbin's book.


----------



## pburri (Jan 17, 2014)

Bill Boehme said:


> Do you dowel the two halves?


Bill,

I didn't dowel this one. I think it will depend on the shape and configuration of your design, don't you?

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Am I missing something? Those look like bottle caps to me! However, this is a weird bowl or at least something that I can see.
Tom


----------

